# Reisepartner Venezuela gesucht



## schwab (21. Juni 2015)

hallo liebe fischverrückten, Ich liebäugel damit im dezember, januar eine rucksackreise zum angeln in venezuela zu machen. Kanada und norwegen kennt wohl jeder angler, doch venezuela gehört zweifellos zu einem der besten länder der welt in sachen angeln. neben hervorragenden big game gebieten an der karibikküste bieten die flüsse venezuelas unter anderem der orinoko und seine nebenflüsse hervoragendes fischen auf peackock bass, payara und diverse welsarten. sowohl die peackocks als auch payaras mit ihren riesen zähnen sind üble kämpfer an der rute und sorgen mit sicherheit für adrenalin pur|supergri. leider ist mein reisepartner der letzten jahre nicht so angelbegeistert wie ich. von daher suche ich noch einen oder mehrere gleichgesinnte die lust auf ein abenteuer in venezuela haben. was die reisedauer (zwischen 2 und 6 wochen) und die Reiserute angeht bin ich absolut flexibel. Was die kosten angeht so kann ich nur grob schätzen und denke das wir inkl.Flug für zb. vier wochen mit 2500 euro hinkommen müssten aber das hängt natürlich auch von unseren ansprüchen ab. gern könnt ihr mir bei fragen einfach eine message schicken oder wir können uns mal vorab treffen. wär cool wenn sich jemand finden würde. 
gruss hannes


----------



## Flatfischer (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Reisepartner Venezuela gesucht*

Hallo, Dir ist hoffentlich bewußt, das Venezuela momentan eines der gefährlichsten Reiseländer der Welt ist? Ansonsten empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf den Link des Auswärtigen Amtes:

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/VenezuelaSicherheit.html

Insbesondere eine Rucksackreise würde ich mir noch einmal gründlichst überlegen.

Flatfischer


----------



## schwab (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Reisepartner Venezuela gesucht*

hi flatfischer, jetz mach halt meinen potenziellen reisepartner auch noch angst du bist ja wie mein vater. Ne, klar sicher ist vorsicht geboten und gerade in städten ist es nach sonnenuntergang oft besser zurück ins hotel zu gehen. aber aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur sagen das wird gern heisser gekocht als es ist. als wir vor zwei jahren in kolumbien waren wurden wir tausend und einmal gewarnt drogenbanden, farc rebellen und entführungen. nach dem besuch der seite des auswärtigen amtes wollte mein kumpel gar seine canon spiegelreflexcamera daheim lassen aus furcht sie könne geklaut werden. als wir schliesslich dort waren waren wir heilfroh sie doch mitgenommen zu haben. denn wir haben uns selten im urlaub so sicher gefühlt abgesehn von bogota und medelin zur falschen zeit in den falschen vierteln. wir waren sechs wochen dort haben echt viele leute kenengelernt und nur einen diebstahl mitbekommen der kollege war nachts in nem bus eingeschlafen und hatte seine tasche auf dem freien gangseitigen sitz abgelegt, naja und wie er wieder aufwachte war sie eben fort selber schuld aber das kann einem sicher auch in deutschland passieren. ich denk das man durch entsprechende vorsichtsmasnahmen und entsprechendem aufttreten sowie gründliche reschersche der reiseroute das risiko doch deutlich senken kann. sicher gibt es gebiete die nicht ganz koscher sind aber die kann man auch umgehen und vor denen wird in reiseführern auch extra gewarnt. ein kumpel von mir war jetzt bereits zweimal dort und ist bisslang auch immer gesund und munter zurück gekommen. von daher geh ich da eigentlich recht optimistisch ran.


----------



## ellobo11 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Reisepartner Venezuela gesucht*

hi,war schon 5mal da ,bin unter anderem mit dem rucksack bis an die brasilianische grenze unterwegs gewesen(ausläufer des amazonas ....mega),und hab 10tage bei den indios am orinoko verbracht,angeln war da aber nicht so auf dem tagesplan,haben nur piranjas gefischt.

sicherheitsmässig,kann ich dir sagen hol dir nen einheimischen mit an bord,ich war zeitweise 5wochen da,da gehts weil die dich kannten,aber sonst kann es schon mal action geben,passiert aber eigentlich nur in grösseren städten,hatte da schonmal ne knarre am kopp und im dschungel bei nem illegalen(aber geduldetem) goldgräbercamp sind wir mit ein paar von denen goldgraben gegangen nix passiert,wenn du richtung orinoko,oder überhaupt am fluss unterwegs bist ist das total geil,auch die landschaft da mit den tepuis (tafelberge),sind in der gran sabana.

spanisch solltest du auch etwas können,ist hilfreich nicht nur beim angeln und so 

lg marcel


----------



## outang (5. August 2015)

*AW: Reisepartner Venezuela gesucht*

moin-
war zwar noch nicht da - aber 
scheint ja dort noch ganz andere sorgen zu geben....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4c2_1438394699

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=46c_1437932962


----------

